# infused honey



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

does anyone infuse bourban or whisky into honey, or do a barrel aged honey and bourban ?


----------



## firebob (Oct 8, 2019)

I do a few smaller batches every year with whisky extract. My mother in-law says women buy it as a gag gift for there dads or husbands. If nothing else gives people something to talk about at the farmers markets.

You got me to do some reading... My thoughts below
I would think the viscosity of honey would not let it move in and out of the wood to get to much flavor. If it did work there would need to be a lot more wood to honey contact than the whisky barrel.

Most of the flavorings I have added to honey have been oil biased.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

A friend of mine just returned from Scotland and brought me a bottle of a scotch/ honey blend. It is more like a liqueur at 19.8% alc. by volume (about 40 proof). Have not tried it yet.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

One of our local beeks and our local distillery did a collaboration with her honey in their whisky, and her honey aged in their whisky barrels so each had a value-added product. Spirit Hound and Bee Squared Apiaries are the friends.


----------

